# beware AR model RSV pressure washer pumps



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

for all of my fellow members I just wanted to put up a warning. If you are buying a new pressure washer and it has an AR model RSV pump on it do not buy. AR Pumps are my favorite and I recommend them all of the time but the RSV is not a good pump at all, they are very troublesome


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

